# #dogs/bitches to point transfer ring



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

American Kennel Club - Point Schedule

Here is the link to the AKC point schedule that went into effect May 15. I have no idea what "transfer" means though...


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> American Kennel Club - Point Schedule
> 
> Here is the link to the AKC point schedule that went into effect May 15. I have no idea what "transfer" means though...


I couldn't think of how to phrase it. I meant how many dogs in the ring equalled how many points would be won, and how many bitches in the ring equalled how many points would be one. Thanks for answering.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

By the way, for a one point win in Ohio (http://images.akc.org/pdf/events/conformation/point_schedule/2013/2013PointSchedule_Div5.pdf) does there have to be 2 dogs in the ring total? Or two dogs plus the winners dog?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

2 dogs total... For example, your dog and another dog ;-) if your dog beats the other dog, your dog goes WD for the point.


----------

